# Finzi - Fall of the Leaf



## bunglenutter (Jun 25, 2006)

Guys,

I'm having serious trouble finding a recording CD or MP3 or otherwise of a piece called "Fall of the Leaf" by Gerald Finzi. I heard it once on BBC Proms and it really touched me, but I can't find it anywhere 

Anyone know where I can get a CD or MP3 or something?

M


----------

